# Double Dresser Build



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Making a double dresser for my son. 










Video blog of the build.






Part 2






Part 3 Drawers and the Top!






Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

care to share with us all the energy drink your useing? lol..looks great so far, looking forward to future video tutorials.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Added Part two*

I edited my first post to add part 2

Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome duck. Your good and your fast. Nice video. Can't wait for part 3.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Dominick said:


> That's awesome duck. Your good and your fast. Nice video. Can't wait for part 3.



Thanks for the kind comment:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's looking very nice! When can we expect to see the finished product?!?!

:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*EEK! My drawers are showing!*



firemedic said:


> It's looking very nice! When can we expect to see the finished product?!?!
> 
> :thumbsup:


This is the first time I've purchased rough cut lumber. I'm finding how much it really adds to the time of the build - with dressing and all. Nevertheless, It's been well worth it indeed!.
Here's a pic of the drawers. No drawer fronts as of yet. Soon to come:thumbsup: 









Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool! Cherry drawer boxes? Wow, high dollar! :laughing:

I hear ya on the rough lumber, it's all I buy though... Try it with hand tools! :smile:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Cool! Cherry drawer boxes? Wow, high dollar! :laughing:
> 
> I hear ya on the rough lumber, it's all I buy though... Try it with hand tools! :smile:


Ha! No cherry here. Actually, three species incorporate my drawers. Why? It's all I had. Sycamore, Poplar and Elm. I wear out on the power tools dressing rough lumber. I won't even think about hand tools...


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work and video, thanks for posting.

One comment, hope you don't take offence, but your hand on the back of the leg over the jointer is OK if you concentrate. If you don't that can get ugly, I avoid possible accidents by using push blocks so for the day that something goes wrong and I make a mistake, my fingers won't pay the price.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> Nice work and video, thanks for posting.
> 
> One comment, hope you don't take offence, but your hand on the back of the leg over the jointer is OK if you concentrate. If you don't that can get ugly, I avoid possible accidents by using push blocks so for the day that something goes wrong and I make a mistake, my fingers won't pay the price.


Yes, I do take offence..... What? are you kidding me?..... You are correct. I have no excuse...


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Update Pictures*

I was able to get out there and do some more work on the dresser. Here's some update pictures. Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's absolutely beautiful. Can't wait for the finish.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Daaaaaaammmmnnn, that's wicked cool.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Face Frame*

Was able to do a little work on the face frame today before it got deathly hot. Thanks for looking!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good. I like the curves.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

That is . a very goodlooking piece of work. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice looking dresser, love the curves.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

*Part 3! Drawers and the glue up of the top!*






Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's taking shape duck. Can't wait for the finish.


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice! This is why I joined the forum.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Great looking dresser. I'm especially fond of the color contrasts and, like everyone else has already said, I'm excited to see it finished.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Very cool dresser and videos!! :thumbsup: One day I hope to come close to doing something like that (the dresser that is, my face breaks cameras :blink.

A couple of newby questions though. I noticed you used a nailer. Is that a pin nailer or a regular brad nailer? Not that I know the difference other than I assume the pin nailers use a smaller brad//nail. Does using that eliminate the need to clamp after glueing? Are the holes noticable and need filling or just put where they will not be seen?

Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

MeasureTwice said:


> Very cool dresser and videos!! :thumbsup: One day I hope to come close to doing something like that (the dresser that is, my face breaks cameras :blink.
> 
> A couple of newby questions though. I noticed you used a nailer. Is that a pin nailer or a regular brad nailer? Not that I know the difference other than I assume the pin nailers use a smaller brad//nail. Does using that eliminate the need to clamp after glueing? Are the holes noticable and need filling or just put where they will not be seen?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions!



Thanks for the kind words:thumbsup: I'm not doing anything no one else couldn't do! I have a 23 gage pin and a 18 gage brad. For the most part, I think you answered your own questions. It does help a lot in not having to clamp stuff up at times. It really depends on what your making and how you want it to look, if you want to fill the holes or not. I'm using wormy oak for this dresser. So, there's holes all over this thing! I"m not to worried this time about brad or pin holes showing. Thanks for commenting!

Here's a first for me! This is how I'm flatting out the top!








Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll have to check out a 23 guage! Great way to flatten the top! :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

She's coming together! Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

CasinoDuck said:


> She's coming together! Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


Now with new sander, maybe you'll be able to complete it now. Thumbs up duck. Looks very nice.


----------



## Hart140 (Mar 4, 2013)

Duck,

I really love this dresser. The contrasting colors are great. I am newer to woodworking and haven't accomplished that much yet, but I wanted to reference your design to build a nightstand (or 2). I noticed you said you were using walnut and wormy oak? I want to stick with the walnut but I will probably choose a different wood for the lighter color, any suggestions? Anyway, I was wondering how exactly you attached the corner posts to the frame. From the videos it looks like you just cut a recess in the walnut posts and set and glued the frame inside? Right? And the drawer fronts, it looks like a very thin piece of walnut slipped into dadoed oak. Just wondering if you could elaborate on those a bit for me. Also, I haven't seen any pictures of the finished project. Do you have any you can show us? Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

That's really nice. I like the curve on the legs. I know there's a joke in there somewhere but I do like it!


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice. I really like your wood choices.


----------

